# a waste?



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

hey just wondering if something like this for a dyi co2 is a wastehttp://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18056/si1315086/cl0/plantgroco2systembubblecounter

that or i'm going to cut off the top of a bottle and use that upside down in the tank to collect co2 in to start with.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use the ladder - there's more active contact between the CO2 and water.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It works and for $20 bucks, you can't get anything cheaper. It's also effective too, so I won't call it a waste.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, just a side note, with the ladder system, ive seen some shops use it a little angled so on the one path it goes a little slower, useful or not?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

It would then go faster on the other side.... the bubbles are going to get to the top of the tank at the same speed overall.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats what I have I find it works very well .


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the info everyone, i thought for some reason these things had a bed rep, guess not.


----------

